# LOTS -O- PICS :)



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My sleeping angel :wub: 

[attachment=62276SCN8582.jpg]

I just can't get enough of her little face 

[attachment=62279SCN8600.jpg]

[attachment=62278SCN8597.jpg]

[attachment=62277SCN8596.jpg]

Sisters playing ball...

[attachment=62281SCN8634.jpg]

[attachment=62280SCN8626.jpg]

[attachment=62282SCN8635.jpg]

[attachment=62283SCN8641.jpg]

[attachment=62284SCN8655.jpg]

[attachment=62285SCN8629.jpg]

[attachment=62286SCN8665.jpg]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

So, so cute!! :wub: And she knows it!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

ohhh, i love that second pic!!!

what a little doll :Sooo cute:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

give that precious baby a kiss from me :wub2: she's adorable. Looks like they are having alot of fun


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

A pure, adorable, lovebug :wub: :wub: :wub: Love that little, bitty body of hers next to the big fireplace.  and those little snuggly pix. :cloud9:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Such precious pictures! :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OMG! I love seeing puppies!!! :wub: ......don't want one....but LOVE seeing them...thank you!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Sophie is adorable :wub: I would be staring at her all day long, either that or taking pics.LOL. they are both sweet playing together... looks like they are already best friends.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

They're both so cute!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, thanks for sharing! Such cute pictures. Looks like she's fitting right into the family!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh what a little living doll!!! I just love that face!!! One of my favorites is her down by the chair......look at that little face and body.....adorable!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Came back to take another peek...gosh she's cute!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh look at her and Bailey playing together!!! They are going to be the best of friends.


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

OH.....seeing the two of them together is so dangerous for me :wub: :wub: . I swear my heart just melts. Bailey looks like such a good big sister to Sophie....and Sophie ...oh my she is a littte piece of puppy love :tender: I just want to pick her up and give her a hug and a kiss .

I know that Miley would be such a good big sister...but I have to wait :crying:.
I'll just enjoy watching Bailey and Sophie grow up together. Keep the pictures coming! I enjoy them so much. They are so sweet together.

Darlene and Miley


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

sophie and bailey grace are so adorable together :wub: :wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Your two girls are just so adorable!!!! They're so sweet together!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Sophie is so darn cute! I love that little face too :wub:
You have two beautiful girls.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How so very cute. Don't tell my husband but I would love to have another puppy. 
Love the pictures.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She is a really cutie face :wub: it is so fun seeing two. Lucky you!


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

She is beautiful.I love the first pic, she looks so very sweet.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

my goodness....it must be sooo cute to watch the two playing


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

oh-la-la love, love tons of pics of Sophia and Bailey . . I love those close-up shots of her . . .she is quite the ravishing beauty and I do understand what you mean by you can't get enough of her . . . they are just sooo amazing aren't they.

I love those pics of them together . .looks like Bailey is showing her the ropes of something of how to play hahahahaha . .

please keep those pictures coming . . . .tons is preferred that's for sure.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww your girls are beautiful Jennifer! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

Sophie is soo cute! Bailey looks like she's such a good big sis! I just love seeing malt sibling pics!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------

